# Luxury aboard the Christina O



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

From etravelblackboard.com - 

_Throughout the history of luxury motor yachting, there have been few super yachts that have become legends. Perhaps the Christina, yacht of Greek shipping magnate Aristotle Onassis, would be the one which is most distinctly steeped in stories of the rich and famous who have graced her decks and staterooms.

Following a two-and-a-half-year restoration and refurbishment, the slightly re-named Christina O, now boasting twenty-first century refinements and luxuries, is available to those who want the ultimate seagoing experience. 

Six Senses Spas mission is to deliver experiences that are both unique and memorable, so it was a perfect choice to select Six Senses to operate the spa aboard the Christina O. Offering personal and individual sensory journeys, and utilizing the latest in Asian and European wellness therapies, the Six Senses Spa aboard the Christina O is a haven of wellbeing and tranquility. It reflects the ability of Six Senses Spas to adapt seamlessly to host cultures, including those of Christina O’s Mediterranean odysseys - such as journeys through the Greek Islands, Italy, Turkey and the Southern coast of France. 

Whether it be in a double or single treatment room, on deck or in the Onassis Suite, every treatment is a distinct and unique experience. Internationally trained Six Senses Spa therapists take guests on a journey within themselves, through many forms of holistic healing and sense of wellbeing; from options of body and beauty care to reflexology and hot stone therapy. Six Senses - Sodashi products are used onboard and are made only from natural ingredients, in harmony with the environment.

As her legendary past blends into the dawning of a new era, Christina O offers a first time opportunity to experience the extraordinary lifestyle of the Onassis years. Guests on board the Christina included some of the world’s most famous, powerful and influential people. Luminaries and legends such as the Aga Khan, Greta Garbo, John Wayne, Richard Burton, Elizabeth Taylor, Eva Peron, John Paul Getty, Marilyn Monroe, Frank Sinatra, all left behind a touch of their fame and added a mythical dimension to the yacht’s celebrity. John F. Kennedy was first introduced to Sir Winston Churchill on board this yacht. _

Perhaps a suitable venue for the next SN cruise get together then..?!!

Rushie


----------



## exsailor (Dec 18, 2005)

Check out the following to see if this yacht will do for your next holiday.
http://www.christina-o.com/


----------



## Jeffers (Jan 4, 2006)

I noticed that there didn't seem to be any mention of a price list.....perhaps it comes under the heading of "if you have to ask, you can''t afford it!"(Jester)


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Maybe we should charter it for a month for next year's SN member's outing. 

Brian


----------



## david (Oct 14, 2004)

Quite by chance I came across some info about prices, and I dont think that too many of us will be on her anytime soon, plus she seems a little small to accomodate the numbers expected for an SN cruise!!
It appears, that although certified to carry 36 pax, the more usual charter is for a "group of about 10 to 12"!! The charter rate PER DAY varies from $50,000 to $70,000 depending on the time of the year and the location.
These are US dollars of course...what else.
These prices make the costs of cruising on Seabourn and Sea Dream a real steal!
As that Indian Lady in the wonderful British TV comedy series of a few years ago was wont to say.."In your dreams Buddy"!!
Regards,
David D.


----------



## Keltic Star (Jan 21, 2006)

I assume fuel, port dues and catering are extra, not that I have to worry about the final bill as the bank manager said f--k off when I asked for a bridging loan until my ship came in.


----------



## John Cassels (Sep 29, 2005)

Also heard that all these rich people will have to pay extra to take part in
the tank cleaning and bilge diving experience.

JC
( not the JC who did the miracles)


----------



## PatBaltic22 (Jan 15, 2007)

RS651400, they did keep the 4-skin whale bar stools. I saw the stools on a Travel Channel special all about the Christina O. The originals are protected with a leather "skin" over them, but you can take them off and see the original whale skin. She is truly a beauty.


----------

